# Sailors with HMCS Charlottetown booted for failed drug tests



## 57Chevy (15 May 2011)

from The Guardian and shared with the provisions of The Copyright Act

Sailors with HMCS Charlottetown booted for failed drug tests
Postmedia News / May 14
 http://www.theguardian.pe.ca/News/Local/2011-05-14/article-2505285/Sailors-with-HMCSCharlottetown-booted-for-failed-drug-tests/1

Eight Canadian sailors tested positive for illicit drugs and were booted off a naval vessel before it arrived in Libya as part of the military action in that country, the Canadian Forces said Friday.

All 235 crew members on HMCS Charlottetown were tested 48 hours before the vessel departed to be stationed near the conflict-stricken North African country.

Navy spokeswoman Lt. Heather McDonald said the sailors were dispatched from the ship at the first port of call en route to Libya and were immediately replaced.

"Eight sailors were removed from the ship and they'll undergo an administrative review on a case-by-case basis," McDonald said.

"Because the testing was done only 48 hours prior, the results weren't available until the ship was already out at sea, so at the first opportunity the sailors were replaced. It had no impact on operational readiness."

A ninth sailor also tested positive during the test, but the drugs discovered in that case were legally prescribed, so that sailor was allowed to continue to serve on the mission.

McDonald could not specify which drugs were flagged in the tests, but said all eight sailors were junior members of the Canadian Forces.

She said after a review, penalties could range from mandatory counselling and probation to discharge. McDonald said no criminal charges can stem from the findings of the mandatory screenings.

The percentage of drug infractions from the most recent deployment were down from the last two missions for Canadian naval ships.

In October 2009, a number of sailors aboard HMCS Fredericton, which patrolled off the Horn of Africa as part of a counterpiracy mission, failed the drug screening.

Earlier that year, in April, more infractions were discovered on HMCS Winnipeg, which was serving as a component of a NATO response force in the Atlantic Ocean and Mediterranean Sea.

McDonald said both those ships housed similar-sized crews, but 11 and 12 positive tests were discovered, although she could not specify which ship had more positive tests.


----------



## FactorXYZ (15 May 2011)

"The Canadian Forces has a 0 tolerance policy for drugs" Is something that recruiters make very obvious to all recruits and I'm sure personnel don't hear the end of it once there careers start till their careers end. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## krustyrl (15 May 2011)

Exactly...IMHO, if the tests are showing zero doubt with both identity of drug and user...I'd say BOOOOT.!!!  I know I wouldn't want a co-worker hi during a critical task. We all know the rules....


----------



## dinicthus (15 May 2011)

Another thought: careful where you are if you are in the habit of leaving a drink unattended. Not all the places one goes are loaded with people who are cheerleaders for the furtherance of your career.


----------



## Journeyman (15 May 2011)

dinicthus said:
			
		

> Another thought: careful where you are if you are in the habit of leaving a drink unattended. Not all the places one goes are loaded with people who are cheerleaders for the furtherance of your career.


Oh man, I've lost count of _all_ the times I've bought drugs to slip into someone's drink, in the obscure hope they get picked for a random drug test before PER time. 

                 :



Yes, it's sarcasm


----------



## Dissident (15 May 2011)

Nonetheless, germane to the discussion or not, leaving your drink unattended is bad practice.


----------



## canada94 (15 May 2011)

I'd like to know what drugs! 

Rules are rules


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 May 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> I'd like to know what drugs! Someone said something about them being high while doing duty, I sure hope not!
> 
> Rules are rules


\
Reread no one said they were high while under the influence....


----------



## Strike (15 May 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> I'd like to know what drugs! Someone said something about them being high while doing duty, I sure hope not!
> 
> Rules are rules



 :

Nobody said they were high while being on duty.  People said they didn't want to worry about working with people who may be high.


----------



## canada94 (15 May 2011)

Someone said 

"I wouldn't want anyone "hi" doing a critical task", and I agree.

That is what I meant by what I stated. Just as I wouldn't want anyone to be drunk doing something important.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 May 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Exactly...IMHO, if the tests are showing zero doubt with both identity of drug and user...I'd say BOOOOT.!!!  I know I wouldn't want a co-worker hi during a critical task. We all know the rules....



Canada94 above is the text you were thinking of.....in your post you said "Someone said something about them being high while doing duty, I sure hope not!" them being the drug using sailors from the Charlottetown. You must be careful with what you post as you had these guys guilty of something they may not have done....


----------



## canada94 (16 May 2011)

Your right. I will re-write it and take away my unfair comment.

Thank you


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 May 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Oh man, I've lost count of _all_ the times I've bought drugs to slip into someone's drink, in the obscure hope they get picked for a random drug test before PER time.
> 
> :
> 
> ...



I thought the Navy was starting to slip other things into peoples drinks.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> I thought the Navy was starting to slip other things into peoples drinks.


Only temporarily before pulling them out.


----------



## Scott (20 May 2011)

At least he pulled out. Not as safe as wrapping it up, but then wrapping it up would defeat his purpose.


----------



## NavyShooter (20 May 2011)

Funny, we left on 26 hours notice, but apparently got tested 48 hours prior to departure....somehow those numbers just don't compute for me.  

Ah well, it's not like the media actually does their research properly anyhow...

NS


----------



## Scott (21 May 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Funny, we left on 26 hours notice, but apparently got tested 48 hours prior to departure....somehow those numbers just don't compute for me.
> 
> Ah well, it's not like the media actually does their research properly anyhow...
> 
> NS



What, and ruin a good story?


----------

